# AFI Conservatory Acceptance Rate & Minimum GPA



## Chris W (Jul 18, 2019)

According to data from our Application Tracker the reported acceptance rate and minimum GPAs for American Film Institute are the following:


American Film Institute (AFI) - Cinematography Acceptance Rate






41%

Admitted
20   out of   49   Admitted



14%

Waitlisted
7   out of   49   Waitlisted



45%

*Not Admitted*
22   out of   49   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



AFI - Cinematography

*FilmSchool.org AFI Acceptance Rate: *50% (9 out of 18 applications)
*Lowest Reported Minimum GPA:* 3.01
*Earliest Interview Notification Date:* February 19
*Earliest Interview Date:* March 1
*Earliest Decision Date:* March 13


American Film Institute (AFI) - Directing Acceptance Rate






21%

Admitted
29   out of   139   Admitted



12%

Waitlisted
17   out of   139   Waitlisted



67%

*Not Admitted*
93   out of   139   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



AFI - Directing

*FilmSchool.org AFI Acceptance Rate:* 32% (20 out of 63 applications)
*Lowest Reported Minimum GPA: *2.8
*Earliest Interview Notification Date:* January 18
*Earliest Interview Date: *January 31
*Earliest Decision Date: *March 3


American Film Institute (AFI) - Editing Acceptance Rate






67%

Admitted
16   out of   24   Admitted



8%

Waitlisted
2   out of   24   Waitlisted



25%

*Not Admitted*
6   out of   24   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



AFI - Editing

*FilmSchool.org AFI Acceptance Rate:* 85% (6 out of 7 applications)
*Lowest Reported Minimum GPA: *3.4
*Earliest Interview Notification Date: *February 12
*Earliest Interview Date: *March 5
*Earliest Decision Date: *April 2


American Film Institute (AFI) - Producing Acceptance Rate






58%

Admitted
31   out of   53   Admitted



13%

Waitlisted
7   out of   53   Waitlisted



28%

*Not Admitted*
15   out of   53   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



AFI - Producing

*FilmSchool.org AFI Acceptance Rate:* 75% (15 out of 20 applications)
*Lowest Reported Minimum GPA: *3.6
*Earliest Interview Notification Date: *January 30
*Earliest Interview Date:* February 3
*Earliest Decision Date: *February 15


American Film Institute (AFI) - Screenwriting Acceptance Rate






41%

Admitted
47   out of   115   Admitted



16%

Waitlisted
18   out of   115   Waitlisted



43%

*Not Admitted*
50   out of   115   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



AFI - Screenwriting

*FilmSchool.org AFI Acceptance Rate:* 53% (28 out of 53 applications)
*Lowest Reported Minimum GPA:* 1.37
*Earliest Interview Notification Date: *January 15
*Earliest Interview Date: *January 28
*Earliest Decision Date: *March 13
For data from other film programs see this article as well as the Application Tracker:









						Film School MFA Acceptance Rates, Minimum GPAs, Decision Dates, and more... (2020 stats)
					

Film School MFA Acceptance Rates, Minimum GPAs, Decision Dates, and more...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W (Jan 10, 2020)

Updated correct AFI Directing notification dates.


----------



## yibokou (Jan 19, 2020)

No Production Design again......?


----------



## Chris W (Jan 19, 2020)

yibokou said:


> No Production Design again......?


The only production design application in our database so far is yours. 






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				




I'm assuming some of the data would be similar though.


----------



## FilmCanMan (Nov 15, 2020)

There is NO WAY these are accurate numbers. The admission rate into the DP and Directing Programs above 50%? I graduated in '08 and I know first hand that they get THOUSANDS of applicants for the DP and Directing programs from all over the world and pick 28 or so in EACH DISCIPLINE, so you do the math.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 15, 2020)

FilmCanMan said:


> There is NO WAY these are accurate numbers. The admission rate into the DP and Directing Programs above 50%? I graduated in '08 and I know first hand that they get THOUSANDS of applicants for the DP and Directing programs from all over the world and pick 28 or so in EACH DISCIPLINE, so you do the math.


It's self reported so of course it's more highly skewed. It will get more accurate as more people add their data to the database. It's also based off members of this site.. and if you're really into filmmaking and on this site... the chances that your application will be accepted are perhaps higher as you're probably very conscientious and thus more likely to be accepted... but of course it's survivorship bias as well. It's interesting though which is why we present the data.

However, if you graduated in 08 we'd love it if you could review the program on the site. It can be anonymous. Pages to review are below:














 American Film Institute (AFI) - Cinematography


	 					Focusing on the art and craft of visual storytelling, Fellows receive instruction from professional cinematographers.
					


FilmSchool.org
Dec 16, 2018
Category: California



















 American Film Institute (AFI) - Directing


	 					The Directing program focuses on narrative, visual language and performance.
					


FilmSchool.org
Dec 16, 2018
Category: California


----------



## runningupthathill (Jan 26, 2021)

FilmCanMan said:


> There is NO WAY these are accurate numbers. The admission rate into the DP and Directing Programs above 50%? I graduated in '08 and I know first hand that they get THOUSANDS of applicants for the DP and Directing programs from all over the world and pick 28 or so in EACH DISCIPLINE, so you do the math.


Do you know how many people they interview by any chance?


----------



## Chris W (Apr 7, 2021)

A new interview with AFI Admissions is up on the site:














 How to Get Into AFI: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Office (Part 1)


					Ask anyone about where to go to film school, and you’re bound to hear the American Film Institute Conservatory. First established in 1967, AFI is world renowned for producing pioneers and trailblazers in the film industry. In 2020, the Hollywood Reporter ranked AFI as the top film school in...
				


Alexa P.
Apr 7, 2021








5.00 star(s)


			1 ratings
		


Reviews: 1
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------



## Chris W (Apr 7, 2021)

Chris W said:


> According to data from our Application Tracker the reported acceptance rate and minimum GPAs for American Film Institute are the following:
> 
> AFI - Cinematography
> 
> ...


Updated stats can also be found on the new Acceptance Data tabs on the schools o our site... for example here's the data for directing:






						Admissions Statistics for American Film Institute (AFI) - Directing
					

Acceptance rate, minimum GPA, SAT, GRE, and demographics of admitted applicants for American Film Institute (AFI) - Directing calculated from our database of thousands of film school applications.



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W (Apr 23, 2021)

Here's our interview with AFI admissions:














 How to Get Into AFI: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Office (Part 1)


					Ask anyone about where to go to film school, and you’re bound to hear the American Film Institute Conservatory. First established in 1967, AFI is world renowned for producing pioneers and trailblazers in the film industry. In 2020, the Hollywood Reporter ranked AFI as the top film school in...
				


Alexa P.
Apr 7, 2021








5.00 star(s)


			1 ratings
		


Reviews: 1
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------



## Chris W (Sep 9, 2021)

Updated post with acceptance graphs.


----------

